# Ladies, tell me why you need your man?



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd like the different perspectives on why today's women feel they need their husbands.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know about women today or otherwise. But here goes. I don't *need* my husband. If he were to die tomorrow, I would be sad, mournful and lonely. But I would eventually get over it. I know he and I will always work to make our marriage work. So far, so good. But I would rather see him mentally and emotionally healthy and happy with someone else than miserable with me.

I love him and love being with him because he is wonderful. He is a terrific father. He is wonderful in bed. He has a great sense of humor. His values are similar to mine. We think the same things are important. We like to do many of the same things but also have different interests. 

Good stuff.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I don't need him in a practical sense, necessarily. As a truck driver, he's gone more than he's home, so I'm fairly independent and easily capable of taking care of myself, and our children and home. 

That doesn't mean I don't need him, though. I need him because I love him, and because he loves me. I need him because he keeps me grounded and makes sure that even when I start to panic over a situation, he brings me back down and makes sure that I realize that it's not the end of the world. I need him because he's the one person I know I can always talk to about anything, and he will either listen without a word, or he will give me useful advice on how to deal with whatever it might be. 

I need him because he's a great dad, because being with him is better than being with anyone else, because he's a good, decent, hardworking, faithful man and those seem to be so rare these days.


----------



## Asmarino (Aug 20, 2010)

I wonder if the need for sex is an issue for women to have men? For us (men) I think the first reason why we need women is to have sex and then ......the list goes on as above.

Why are women not interested in sex? isn't it one of the basic human needs?


----------



## kaladarr (Sep 17, 2010)

I am not a female ,but it sounds like you are of the opinion that women don't have an interest in sex. Is that correct?
As far as that goes, I know lots of women with an interest in sex, my wife included.
It is not a good idea to generalize all people into one group and then give them a certain characteristic.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Why I need my husband?

because I'm happy to see him and to be with him.
because I'm sad and lonely without him.
because he's my best husband and friend.
because he's my hero.
because he always saves me.
because I love him.
because I can't live without him!

I need my husband now and forever!

P.S. 
Sex is just a way to express love and desire for that person. Without love, sex is meaningless and cheap. A good vib also can satisfy a basic human need.

Men have sex then have love.
Women have love then have sex.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I LOVE Friendly's above post ! :iagree::iagree::iagree:

I will be the 1st to admit, I terribly *NEED* my husband for SEX, I think this might even be on the top of my list these days. 

And since I am a stay at home Mom, I *NEED *him for the Financial support obviously, not to mention supporting our 6 kids. I *NEED* him for House repairs I am not capable of doing, I *NEED* him for working on our vehicles when they break down, all those handyman Abilities I could not do lest I hurt myself, fall off a roof, wreck the snow plow, blow the vehicle up, etc. 

Hmmmm, Like others have said on here, not sure it is that I NEED my husband in the other ways expressed, but personally I don't have a problem using the word "NEED". 

Maybe another way of expressing it is >>>> *I overwhelmingly want him *for his touch, the intimacy, cuddling & Sex. 

*I overwhelmingly want him *for his listening ear, comforting words if I am having a frustrating day with the kids, his helping with the kids, their homework, etc. 

*I overwhelmingly want him *because I love his company, enjoy his dry humor, I so appreciate his calming ways, he always brings a smile to my face. 

*I overwhelmingly want him *because I Love him, I have a need of my own, to please him & forever bring that same smile to his face. 

To loose all of this is to somehow loose myself.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I LOVE Friendly's above post ! :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> I will be the 1st to admit, I terribly *NEED* my husband for SEX, I think this might even be on the top of my list these days.
> 
> ...


I am the same as you, the only difference is...........you know! Living in a life with a man who you love so much and who loves you so much is just wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Asmarino said:


> Why are women not interested in sex? isn't it one of the basic human needs?


Don't attribute that to "women!" I need sex a LOT. BUT unmarried women don't need to worry to much about getting it if they want it. It does not enter into the marriage mind all that much.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

Why, would you want to post something like this?
Well, after me being married to my husband for 17 years- things with him and me they have been getting way better. I love my husband very much, and the love I am feeling for him- is really very hard to let know how much I love him. The love is so very deep; that I would even die for him, I would do whatever I had too to let known how much he means to me. I have even sat here while looking at him and just cried; just because I feel at times he really just does not even know how deeply I am in love with him nor does he even know how deep my love is...

*IT IS NOT THAT I NEED TO BE WITH HIM---- IT IS BECAUSE I LOVE HIM THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE.... SO THIS QUESTION WAS A LITTLE DUMB- WHY, DO YOU NEED YOURS? *


(MUST BE SOMEONE WHO IS YOUNG- WHO IS ASKING THIS QUESTION)


I would not ever trade a dime for him- here is the reasons why,

1. BECAUSE I LOVE HIM WITHIN MY SOUL

2. HE IS BEYOND MY WORLD, MY ANGEL AND HAS ALWAYS BEEN HERE FOR ME IN GOOD TIMES AND BAD- HE HAS BEEN WITH ME FOR OVER 329 OF MY SURGERIES AND I HAVE HAD 332

3. HE IS STILL WITH ME AFTER THREE BRAIN SURGERIES AND ME LOSING MY LEG- ALSO DOES NOT HOLD MY DISEASE AGAINST ME THAT I WAS BORN WITH....

4. HE TREATS ME BETTER THAN MY OWN FAMILY HAS- HE IS THE ONE WHO HAS BEEN IN MY LIFE SINCE I WAS 15 YEARS OLD AND MY LOVING HUSBAND (17 YEARS OF MARRIAGE)

5. THERE IS NOT ANY OTHER MALE THAT WOULD EVEN BE LIKE HOW HE IS- HE IS ONE OF THEM WHO DOES NOT EVER DO ANYTHING WRONG- HE HAS NOT EVER EVEN SMOKED, DRINK, TRY OR DO DRUGS, NOTHING

6. HE WAS ALWAYS SOMEONE WHO DID NOT RUSH INTO ANYTHING AND DID NOT WANT TOO- NOT DO TO MY AGE EITHER- IT WAS BECAUSE HE WAS MAN AND HE LOVED ME- WE BOTH WANTED TO WAIT AND DID SIX MONTHS INTO OUR ENGAGMENT. (MY MOTHER THOUGHT SHE HAD TO KICKED ME OUT CAUSE SHE DID NOT WANT ME- SO I HAD TO MOVE OUT AT 15- AND THAT IS WHY I MARRIED SO YOUNG)

7. I AM LOVE HIM FOR THE MAN THAT HE IS


----------



## Asmarino (Aug 20, 2010)

Kaladarr, I tried to express my understanding. You are right, it is not right to generalize based on a single obsrvation; but I got this impression from my previous readings. I read a book that "men need a space to have sex; while women need a reason to have sex" I am not sure how much true this is.
But there is some truth in it. As the women above explained they have sex because of the love they feel for the man. Men (again not necessarily all) on the other hand can have sex with women they don't love (according to the author).
I will try to get the details of the book and post it here (if people are interested)


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

He makes me feel secure.
He brings a calm/peace to my soul.
He's fun, adventuous
Great sense of humor, he can always make me laugh.
Great father (wish I would have had a dad like him)
He's a great provider, the man certainly isn't lazy
Wondeful lover, never tells me no or denies me any sexual requests.
He makes having sex fun. We're good together.
He has made my life better, and fuller.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

I asked because I honestly wanted to know what most women would say. It occured to me reading the modern men posts that women do not need men anymore like they once did. I wanted to know how women needed men today. 

I can honestly say that I don't need my husband in any traditional way except for his role as a father to my children. I admit that was the main reason I wanted to be married. I always wanted children and did not want to raise them without a father in their home. It was more for them than for me.

I am happy that I married my best friend. No one makes me laugh like him. I feel safe from danger when I'm with him. I love for him and care for him in a way that I can't even describe.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Because I love him, and I want to share my life with him. I want him to be part of my life, part of my memories, part of me.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I guess for me, its more about WHY I love and want him versus WHY I need him. Could I live my life and function without him - sure. Do I want to - NO.

So I guess, in order to answer it correctly for me, I would rephrase and state "Why do I love my husband?"

Those are easy answers:

1. I feel safe when he is around, no matter what.
2. I love his smell - it makes me feel warm and fuzzy.
3. I love how I feel when he touches me.
4. I love that he's calm when I'm emotional.
5. I love how smart he is - he can do anything.
6. I love how vulnerable he can be when he lets his guard down.
7. I love how I feel when I am around him.

So I need him for the reasons I love him - guess it balances out.


----------



## 123 (Aug 13, 2010)

I would not only say that I need my H, but also that I am extremely addicted to him, with that addiction getting stronger every day. There are many reasons why I need him and even more why I want him.
*He is my Best Friend
*He makes me laugh everyday
*He is an Amazing Father
*He loves ME
*He is responsible and provides for our family
*He is Sexy as h*ll and I can not get enough of him
*He thinks I am sexy as h*ll and can not get enough of me
*He loves the sames things as I do
*He has strong family values
*He always has a warm embrace for me when I get home
*He still flirts with me

I can not imagine growing old without him!


----------



## HeavenSent (Oct 7, 2010)

Why, would you want to post something like this?
Well, after me being married to my husband for 17 years- things with him and me they have been getting way better. I love my husband very much, and the love I am feeling for him- is really very hard to let know how much I love him. The love is so very deep; that I would even die for him, I would do whatever I had too to let known how much he means to me. I have even sat here while looking at him and just cried; just because I feel at times he really just does not even know how deeply I am in love with him nor does he even know how deep my love is...

IT IS NOT THAT I NEED TO BE WITH HIM---- IT IS BECAUSE I LOVE HIM THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE.... SO THIS QUESTION WAS A LITTLE DUMB- WHY, DO YOU NEED YOURS? 


(MUST BE SOMEONE WHO IS YOUNG- WHO IS ASKING THIS QUESTION)


I would not ever trade a dime for him- here is the reasons why,

1. BECAUSE I LOVE HIM WITHIN MY SOUL

2. HE IS BEYOND MY WORLD, MY ANGEL AND HAS ALWAYS BEEN HERE FOR ME IN GOOD TIMES AND BAD- HE HAS BEEN WITH ME FOR OVER 329 OF MY SURGERIES AND I HAVE HAD 332

3. HE IS STILL WITH ME AFTER THREE BRAIN SURGERIES AND ME LOSING MY LEG- ALSO DOES NOT HOLD MY DISEASE AGAINST ME THAT I WAS BORN WITH....

4. HE TREATS ME BETTER THAN MY OWN FAMILY HAS- HE IS THE ONE WHO HAS BEEN IN MY LIFE SINCE I WAS 15 YEARS OLD AND MY LOVING HUSBAND (17 YEARS OF MARRIAGE)

5. THERE IS NOT ANY OTHER MALE THAT WOULD EVEN BE LIKE HOW HE IS- HE IS ONE OF THEM WHO DOES NOT EVER DO ANYTHING WRONG- HE HAS NOT EVER EVEN SMOKED, DRINK, TRY OR DO DRUGS, NOTHING

6. HE WAS ALWAYS SOMEONE WHO DID NOT RUSH INTO ANYTHING AND DID NOT WANT TOO- NOT DO TO MY AGE EITHER- IT WAS BECAUSE HE WAS MAN AND HE LOVED ME- WE BOTH WANTED TO WAIT AND DID SIX MONTHS INTO OUR ENGAGMENT. (MY MOTHER THOUGHT SHE HAD TO KICKED ME OUT CAUSE SHE DID NOT WANT ME- SO I HAD TO MOVE OUT AT 15- AND THAT IS WHY I MARRIED SO YOUNG)

7. I AM LOVE HIM FOR THE MAN THAT HE IS


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't need him. I married him because I had never met anyone that I WANTED to spend the rest of my life with the way I just always wanted to be around him. I love him. I dont think anyone should have a huband because they NEED one, that just sounds kinda desperate to me.


----------

